# Just getting back into sewing mood



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Really have not been sewing for some time. Weather is too cold to do anything outside. Putting some pot holders together and some strips to make tiny valence for over sink where the light is just in my eyes. Does anyone else on here have to be in the "mood" to sew?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely! When I'm in the "mood", I do not want to be bothered with anything else.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Oh, yes, I'm thinking of making a list to get done before outside work starts. I have some small projects that need finishing plus a quilt I'm working on.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I’m the same way! I was sidelined by health problems all winter and am just now starting to get back in the mood. Have lots of fun quilt blocks to work in from Elenor Burns and Bee in her Bonnet. I have one more major dr. appt. this coming week and then hoping to be able to relax get some sewing done.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I took a break after sewing about 50 handbags and alot of other projects. Now I am cleaning out my pantry this weekend. Will have to get back to sewing as a client wants a chair cover made. Great way to make me..LOL


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

We are near Luray and have 30+ totes of fabric to sell cheap if anyone is interested. We also go to Spartanburg SC every month. If interested, just yell. We have a serger to sell too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is too far for me Vjk, but hope someone can take advantage of that quantity! I have been having donated fabrics and bought some cheap off Ebay for the masks...Oh yes I got the sewing bug back just in time to dive into Mask making...gee it is never ending...I keep getting requests after making hundreds for donation....had to rest my right arm for days and now will start back up slowly soon.


----------

